# “Lyft pickup changed” can’t possibly be legal



## MondayMan (Apr 27, 2019)

You know the scenario—you accept a Lyft ride and head toward the pickup, and a few minutes later you hear “Lyft pickup changed. Rerouting.” Then you see you’ve been assigned to a different ride than the one you accepted. You don’t know who the new passenger is, what their rating is, where they are located, or whether it is a long ride, but now it’s your responsibility.

If we are independent contractors, this can’t be legal. They can’t assign us to a ride we did not agree to provide.

Here’s what I propose: every time you hear “Lyft pickup changed,” cancel immediately. When they tell you you have canceled too many rides, explain to them that THEY are the ones who canceled the rides you accepted, and that as an independent contractor you are under no obligation to give a ride you did not accept.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Sucks? Yes.
Illegal? No.
Just do what most of us do and cancel. I notice I don't get them anymore.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

There have been times that I was driving for 5 plus minutes when the ride swapped and added another 5 miles. If the original ride cancelled , you would expect a cancel fee. Since there is never a cancel fee on those , it seems they are redistributing the rides, which seems unfair. 

* Occasionally I’ve seen it work out where the 10 min pick-up swaps for a closer one.. but which ride was worth more ? ?


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

MondayMan said:


> You know the scenario-you accept a Lyft ride and head toward the pickup, and a few minutes later you hear "Lyft pickup changed. Rerouting." Then you see you've been assigned to a different ride than the one you accepted. You don't know who the new passenger is, what their rating is, where they are located, or whether it is a long ride, but now it's your responsibility.
> 
> If we are independent contractors, this can't be legal. They can't assign us to a ride we did not agree to provide.
> 
> Here's what I propose: every time you hear "Lyft pickup changed," cancel immediately. When they tell you you have canceled too many rides, explain to them that THEY are the ones who canceled the rides you accepted, and that as an independent contractor you are under no obligation to give a ride you did not accept.


In order for something to be "illegal", it has to violate a law. I don't know for sure but I'm guessing there's no law on the books in your town/ county/ state prohibiting Lyft from switching rides.

Having said that, it does indeed suck. I cancel every time, always have. F Lyft.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

You can in theory cancel and call them to tell them you did not accept such trip.

I mean, that is actually illegal.


----------



## dclark6 (Sep 19, 2019)

The Entomologist said:


> You can in theory cancel and call them to tell them you did not accept such trip.
> 
> I mean, that is actually illegal.


That's the problem, what is illegal with rideshare companies is a question local and state governments have been slow to respond to and answer. There's really no legal precedent for anything these companies do.

They'll say your an independent contractor but then pull things like this, switching the ride on you. So that makes you an employee right? But you do a 1099 and don't fill out a W-2 for Lyft or Uber. And you can write off miles, gas you name it on taxes cause your an independent contractor so according to the IRS that's what you are. BUT now there's laws attempting to make drivers employees so in that area they may need fill out W2's (this remains to be seen) but would make some drivers employees and others their "own boss"

Try to make the argument you're independent then read Uber and Lyfts TOS and you'll notice pretty quickly how you are less a contractor and more, well, an employee.

Is Uber a technology company or a transportation service? Uber's very definition of what t is as a company isn't even clear. It's debated still and often used as a way for the company to chameleon itself so laws don't affect them.

With so many grey areas and even far fewer answers don't expect anything Lyft or Uber do "illegal" in a text book definition sense. Like all technological devices they have back doors in and out of just about every situation


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Totally illegal. We agree'd to pickup a 4.90 7 miles away, not a 4.10 3 miles away.


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

Here is my story...I drive in one of the markets where Lyft has cut the pay to .35 a mile. I will only accept Lyft pickups that are at least 2 miles+/7 minutes+ away. 

I received a ping for a pickup 8 minutes away as I was completing an Uber trip, I accepted the Lyft ping. I dropped off the Uber pax and before I could get out of the parking lot, Lyft switched me to a pickup location literally next door to the Uber dropoff. I should have cancelled, but had gotten the nastygram from Lyft a few days before that I had too many cancellations, so I did the trip. 

I sent an email to "support" regarding the trip asking them to make one of two adjustments (whichever was higher $) 

1. Add the time and distance from acceptance to pickup payout from the trip I accepted to the trip that I completed
2. Recalculate the trip I completed under the prior rate card in effect in my market. 

This was over a week ago and I have not received a response.....I'm not optimistic, but at least my complaint will be on record


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Rerouting with Lyft is so dangerous and can cause accidents. They need to stop this charade


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

Never fall for Lyft's bait n switch. I agreed to A. Not B. Imagine you call over a contractor to do some work on your fence. He's on his way to look at your fence then you call him up and tell him now instead you want him to look at your shed. pfft. Screw you Lyft.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Sucks? Yes.
> Illegal? No.
> Just do what most of us do and cancel. I notice I don't get them anymore.


Just to inform you! You are not a Lawyer so you can't claim what is legal or illegal. Worker misclassification comes with penalty and anyone taking this stuff to arbitration would win a wrongful misclassification ruling with wage theft penalty, mileage reimbursement and etc. thinking all this is ok and there is nothing a driver can do is wrong. Drivers can file complaint in arbitration, then settle for a undisclosed sum. Problem is not enough drivers do so due to lack of knowledge.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Just to inform you! You are not a Lawyer so you can't claim what is legal or illegal. Worker misclassification comes with penalty and anyone taking this stuff to arbitration would win a wrongful misclassification ruling with wage theft penalty, mileage reimbursement and etc. thinking all this is ok and there is nothing a driver can do is wrong. Drivers can file complaint in arbitration, then settle for a undisclosed sum. Problem is not enough drivers do so due to lack of knowledge.


Wait a Gosh Darn Minute
" _You are not a Lawyer"

@I will crack Lyft hacks _EVERYBODY on this site is self described
Lawyer
Law Enforcement
Tax Attorney
Tax Preparer
Certified Financial Advisor
Wall Street Trader
series 7 certified
Certified Public Accountant
Politicos
"Professional" Driver and Passenger
Hand 2 Hand combat expert
Weapons expert
vomit removal expert


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Wait a Gosh Darn Minute
> " _You are not a Lawyer"
> 
> @I will crack Lyft hacks _EVERYBODY on this site is self described
> ...


I am a professional fake vomit removal expert!??!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I have a better idea for you than cancelling. I have been doing this for about a year now. 

Ignore the new ride until they cancel.

What happens:
1. It seems that a pax can only be reassigned once by the AI, which means the new pax is stuck with you until someone cancels or drives them.
2. When they cancel, click the buttons to view the ride. Scroll down to Get Help. Then click Cancel Fee Issue. They credit a cancel fee almost every time.

Sooner or later, Lyft will figure it out. In the meantime, screw em for trying to pull a fast one on drivers.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> Just to inform you! You are not a Lawyer so you can't claim what is legal or illegal. Worker misclassification comes with penalty and anyone taking this stuff to arbitration would win a wrongful misclassification ruling with wage theft penalty, mileage reimbursement and etc. thinking all this is ok and there is nothing a driver can do is wrong. Drivers can file complaint in arbitration, then settle for a undisclosed sum. Problem is not enough drivers do so due to lack of knowledge.


You really, really, need to read the contract you agree to every time you go online with either of these services.
Guarantee what you think violates classification is probably covered in the contract.
Doesn't make what they are doing "right" but "right" and "legal" are completely different things very often.

Also, you do not, in fact, have to be a lawyer to claim what is and is not legal or illegal.
Not a lawyer and yet I know that crossing a road with traffic control at a marked crosswalk while I have the indicated right of way...is legal.
Doing that same thing while carrying the head of someone I have murdered without cause and without mental defect...is illegal.
There is no "Law" stating that Uber or Lyft can't change which passenger you are assigned to. I am sorry if you have some false idea of what being an IC means, but, you are expected, per that contract you agree to every time you drive, be available to accept and provide every ride offered. They won't fire you for not accepting rides, but can and due terminate contracts on those with too many cancels...


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> There is no "Law" stating that Uber or Lyft can't change which passenger you are assigned to


Respectfully, I disagree. My reasoning:

As an IC, I get to choose which jobs I accept or not. When I am offered a ride, I can accept or pass. Acceptance means I follow through and carry out the assignment, per the terms of the contract.

If the company chooses to cancel a contract on me, then so be it.

However, they cannot simply order me to fulfill a contract that I did not accept!

You might say that I could always cancel. However, cancellation may lead to deactivation. Therefore, drivers are being punished for not fulfilling a contract - that they did not accept.

No one can force an IC (in ANY business) to fulfill a contract they did not accept. Can you imagine walking into a lawyers office, without ever meeting them, and demanding that they represent you? Can you imagine randomly grabbing a plumber who is driving by and demanding that they drop what they are doing right now and come fix your sink?

They cannot legally punish an IC for turning down rides which we did not accept in the first place. And they claim that we can cancel without penalty, but experienced drivers know that is not true.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MondayMan said:


> You know the scenario-you accept a Lyft ride and head toward the pickup, and a few minutes later you hear "Lyft pickup changed. Rerouting." Then you see you've been assigned to a different ride than the one you accepted. You don't know who the new passenger is, what their rating is, where they are located, or whether it is a long ride, but now it's your responsibility.
> 
> If we are independent contractors, this can't be legal. They can't assign us to a ride we did not agree to provide.
> 
> Here's what I propose: every time you hear "Lyft pickup changed," cancel immediately. When they tell you you have canceled too many rides, explain to them that THEY are the ones who canceled the rides you accepted, and that as an independent contractor you are under no obligation to give a ride you did not accept.


Turn
Phone
OFF !

RESOLVED !


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

I cancel all day long... My business not theirs. Once you get over the stigma that Uber and Lyft have created with these arbitrary % of AR, CANCELLATIONS, RATINGS.... life gets much easier, sure I get emails warning me I've had a lot of cancelled rides... But so be it I'm not taking a loss just to make them happy... This is a business and I'm in it to make a profit and when that becomes an issue due to them adding rides without asking they get cancelled.

Start treating U/L the way they treat you and it's sooo much easier.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> You really, really, need to read the contract you agree to every time you go online with either of these services.
> Guarantee what you think violates classification is probably covered in the contract.
> Doesn't make what they are doing "right" but "right" and "legal" are completely different things very often.
> 
> ...


I agree with your basic idea. But have to also disagree that anything that would be


Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> You really, really, need to read the contract you agree to every time you go online with either of these services.
> Guarantee what you think violates classification is probably covered in the contract.
> Doesn't make what they are doing "right" but "right" and "legal" are completely different things very often.
> 
> ...


i do agree with your general point of knowing basic things without being a lawyer.
But I disagree that say in California which I drive, your premise that everything violating AB5 is already figured out in that contract you say I should read again. Uber flat out said they will not follow state labor laws. So their contract stating they have the right to be above the law and set the law is not going to be acceptable to any practicing Judge presiding in California. I have a settlement check coming, so does every driver in California in front of almost any judge. Many other states are either same or will follow suite. It's about arbitration, time and money that will cost U/L and that determines settlement offer.

*Uber gambled on driver arbitration and might have come up the loser*








Uber drivers protest outside Uber offices on May 8, 2019, in London.
(Peter Summers / Getty Images)
BY JOEL ROSENBLATT
MAY 8, 2019
10:22 AM
For Uber Technologies Inc., using legal arbitration to deal with driver compensation complaints - over anything from pay to overtime to mileage reimbursement - seemed like the smart play: It would preclude costly class-action litigation, it was private and few drivers would go to the trouble.
That may have been a giant miscalculation.
As the ride-hailing titan prepares to go public this week, in a listing that could value Uber at almost $84 billion, the number of U.S. drivers who have filed arbitration demands against Uber has swelled to more than 60,000, according to the company's prospectus. The figure surprised legal experts, who said resolving that many cases would take decades and cost Uber at least $600 million - with no end in sight.

*Uber Settles 'Majority' of Arbitrations for at Least $146M (1)*
BY ANDREW WALLENDER
May 9, 2019, 9:56 AM; Updated: May 9, 2019, 12:36 PM

Total settlements are between $146 million and $170 million
Drivers alleged misclassification as independent contractors
A "large majority" of the more than 60,000 Uber Inc. drivers filing arbitration claims for employment misclassification will receive settlement payments as part of agreements reached by the company, Uber said in a regulatory filing May 9.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MondayMan said:


> You know the scenario-you accept a Lyft ride and head toward the pickup, and a few minutes later you hear "Lyft pickup changed. Rerouting." Then you see you've been assigned to a different ride than the one you accepted. You don't know who the new passenger is, what their rating is, where they are located, or whether it is a long ride, but now it's your responsibility.
> 
> If we are independent contractors, this can't be legal. They can't assign us to a ride we did not agree to provide.
> 
> Here's what I propose: every time you hear "Lyft pickup changed," cancel immediately. When they tell you you have canceled too many rides, explain to them that THEY are the ones who canceled the rides you accepted, and that as an independent contractor you are under no obligation to give a ride you did not accept.


Just one of the ways in which things have flipped and now Lyft is the company that now treats drivers worse.

The clincher for me is that on long distance rides Lyft will never share any of the multiplier surge they charge pax with the driver over and above the flat rate advertised on the ping screen. Uber, in contrast, will at least flick the driver some additional surge money so that the cut becomes driver 60%, Uber 40%. For that reason alone I turn Lyft off whenever both are surging.

You pay, you get. You don't pay, you don't get.



MondayMan said:


> You know the scenario-you accept a Lyft ride and head toward the pickup, and a few minutes later you hear "Lyft pickup changed. Rerouting." Then you see you've been assigned to a different ride than the one you accepted. You don't know who the new passenger is, what their rating is, where they are located, or whether it is a long ride, but now it's your responsibility.
> 
> If we are independent contractors, this can't be legal. They can't assign us to a ride we did not agree to provide.
> 
> Here's what I propose: every time you hear "Lyft pickup changed," cancel immediately. When they tell you you have canceled too many rides, explain to them that THEY are the ones who canceled the rides you accepted, and that as an independent contractor you are under no obligation to give a ride you did not accept.


Yes, of course it's legal. There is no law on the statute books that prohibits rideshare companies from reassigning rides. The pertinent question is, rather, whether or not this practice is evidence that Lyft treats drivers as employees by assigning rides without driver consent.

The other question is whether, as independent contractors, this practice constitutes breach of contract. I believe that it does indeed.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Mista T said:


> I have a better idea for you than cancelling. I have been doing this for about a year now.
> 
> Ignore the new ride until they cancel.
> 
> ...


The whole "don't move" while they cancel brings eventually a flag from lyft, dunno how often you did it but I got flagged for it back in the days (2 years or so) when i wasnt hacking the living shit out of them, it's best to just cancel and tell them to remove it since you never accepeted it, if they insist then... you can make it class action.


----------



## MondayMan (Apr 27, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> The clincher for me is that on long distance rides Lyft will never share any of the multiplier surge they charge pax with the driver over and above the flat rate advertised on the ping screen.


Yes they do. My most recent Lyft PPZ ride showed $4.65 and adjusted up to $13.34 on a 20-minute ride.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MondayMan said:


> Yes they do. My most recent Lyft PPZ ride showed $4.65 and adjusted up to $13.34 on a 20-minute ride.


Good to know. They've never done it for me - if/when they do then I'll consider them for future surge rides.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Every time Lyft has done that to me, I got a pickup that was closer. It's not bait and switch, it's paranoia of the driver. I don't filter acceptance on driver profile, only on location of pickup.


----------



## MondayMan (Apr 27, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> Every time Lyft has done that to me, I got a pickup that was closer. It's not bait and switch, it's paranoia of the driver. I don't filter acceptance on driver profile, only on location of pickup.


I've been switched to 1-mile rides 20 minutes away.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Respectfully, I disagree. My reasoning:
> 
> As an IC, I get to choose which jobs I accept or not. When I am offered a ride, I can accept or pass. Acceptance means I follow through and carry out the assignment, per the terms of the contract.
> 
> ...


You seem to be of the same delusion so many other Rideshare drivers are.
You don't understand that the C in IC stands for Contract. The Contract this refers to is not "individual rides" but, rather, the Contract you agree to by going on line.

You agree, every single time you log in to the app and go Online, to this contract that has been written by Uber/Lyft/EtAl and they don't give a flying fig what your "opinion" is about what you "think" an IC is, how Contract Law works or what you think you are entitled to by said contract.

Especially as the only party that has made the content of the Contract is Uber/Lyft/EtAl and you have zippidy doo dah (**** all) say in what you are required to do under said contract.

act


I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> I agree with your basic idea. But have to also disagree that anything that would be
> 
> i do agree with your general point of knowing basic things without being a lawyer.
> But I disagree that say in California which I drive, your premise that everything violating AB5 is already figured out in that contract you say I should read again. Uber flat out said they will not follow state labor laws. So their contract stating they have the right to be above the law and set the law is not going to be acceptable to any practicing Judge presiding in California. I have a settlement check coming, so does every driver in California in front of almost any judge. Many other states are either same or will follow suite. It's about arbitration, time and money that will cost U/L and that determines settlement offer.
> ...


Um, actually (see who gets that), Uber didn't say it doesn't have to abide by AB5. 
Quite the contrary. They said that AB5 specifically clarified the already existing law about ICs and that they believe, and until ruled otherwise by the courts, that they are already abiding by said laws.

Now, their primary argument being that Drivers are not providing the central aspect of their business, we all know this to be bunk and garbage as drivers (passenger and food) are the only revenue generators in the entire company.

But, that does not equal "we don't have to follow the law".


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> The Contract this refers to is not "individual rides" but, rather, the Contract you agree to by going on line


You are incorrect

Each ride is a new contract


----------



## I'lltipyouintheapp (Jul 3, 2019)

Dekero said:


> I cancel all day long... My business not theirs. Once you get over the stigma that Uber and Lyft have created with these arbitrary % of AR, CANCELLATIONS, RATINGS.... life gets much easier, sure I get emails warning me I've had a lot of cancelled rides... But so be it I'm not taking a loss just to make them happy... This is a business and I'm in it to make a profit and when that becomes an issue due to them adding rides without asking they get cancelled.
> 
> Start treating U/L the way they treat you and it's sooo much easier.


Would you be willing to take a screen shot of your acceptance rating and show us how you are still active on the platform with a low rating? I hear that you can cancel all rides and they will still let you drive for Lyft but I am pretty sure that is all 'chest beating claims' that are not factual. If you can show me a very low acceptance rate while being active then I will change my philosophy and start canceling more rides due to the abuse they shower on me. Thank you!


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> Would you be willing to take a screen shot of your acceptance rating and show us how you are still active on the platform with a low rating? I hear that you can cancel all rides and they will still let you drive for Lyft but I am pretty sure that is all 'chest beating claims' that are not factual. If you can show me a very low acceptance rate while being active then I will change my philosophy and start canceling more rides due to the abuse they shower on me. Thank you!


Acceptance rates and cancellation rates are different things. You cannot be deactivated for low acceptance, you can be deactivated for high cancellation.

My current AR on Lyft is 13%. That's high for me ?


----------



## I'lltipyouintheapp (Jul 3, 2019)

CTK said:


> Acceptance rates and cancellation rates are different things. You cannot be deactivated for low acceptance, you can be deactivated for high cancellation.
> 
> My current AR on Lyft is 13%. That's high for me ?


I am just now being made aware of this. What's the difference? Cancel rate is cancelling after accepting the ride? Acceptance rate is declining a ride request? Do I have it correct? If that's the case then SSSSHHHEEEEIT. I should have been declining WAY more ride requests. I didn't understand the difference (If I'm right in understanding you).


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> I am just now being made aware of this. What's the difference? Cancel rate is cancelling after accepting the ride? Acceptance rate is declining a ride request? Do I have it correct? If that's the case then SSSSHHHEEEEIT. I should have been declining WAY more ride requests. I didn't understand the difference (If I'm right in understanding you).


You are correct


----------



## I'lltipyouintheapp (Jul 3, 2019)

CTK said:


> You are correct


This is a game changer for me. I thought that they were one in the same! 
Thank you!!


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> Would you be willing to take a screen shot of your acceptance rating and show us how you are still active on the platform with a low rating? I hear that you can cancel all rides and they will still let you drive for Lyft but I am pretty sure that is all 'chest beating claims' that are not factual. If you can show me a very low acceptance rate while being active then I will change my philosophy and start canceling more rides due to the abuse they shower on me. Thank you!


Absolutely.. I have to show you first week of Oct. Because I have had my car torn down for maintenance.. changing plugs on a BMW 750 is kind of a [email protected]@@h.. lol so I only drove a few trips the last week.

Anyway Yes I am still driving on both platforms..and I run it as a business.. if it's not making money why do it...

Hopefully these pics satisfy your concern that I'm not a driver... Stop worrying about those numbers and run your business...

I don't drive 40 hours a week I'm sure I'd do better if I did.. but when I drive I drive for me. Not them...


----------



## I'lltipyouintheapp (Jul 3, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Absolutely.. I have to show you first week of Oct. Because I have had my car torn down for maintenance.. changing plugs on a BMW 750 is kind of a [email protected]@@h.. lol so I only drove a few trips the last week.
> 
> Anyway Yes I am still driving on both platforms..and I run it as a business.. if it's not making money why do it...
> 
> ...


This is a game changer for me. I am FREE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> You seem to be of the same delusion so many other Rideshare drivers are.
> You don't understand that the C in IC stands for Contract. The Contract this refers to is not "individual rides" but, rather, the Contract you agree to by going on line.


If this were remotely true, what's stopping them from shoving any ride at anyone as soon as they go online? morals and ethics?

This is quite simply the dumbest trolling I've seen in my entire lifetime in this forum, I see Uber/Lyft doesn't even just **** up hiring morons to work for them but also morons to trolls.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

The Entomologist said:


> If this were remotely true, what's stopping them from shoving any ride at anyone as soon as they go online? morals and ethics?
> 
> This is quite simply the dumbest trolling I've seen in my entire lifetime in this forum, I see Uber/Lyft doesn't even just @@@@ up hiring morons to work for them but also morons to trolls.


Actually, it is a simple matter of contract law.
Read the actual contract, also called the Terms of Service, that we, as drivers, are bound by.
The way you seem to think IC works would make an IC construction framer need a separate contract for each nail and framing member. But, and thankfully so, that isn't how IC works.
Ubers Contract requires drivers be ready and able to accept rides to be Online. It doesn't say anything about choosing or picking. The fact that the system allows drivers to decline rides (hey, maybe you are still washing your hands after using the restroom, maybe you forgot to go Offline when you went into McDs for lunch) is not, in any way about a "contract" between you and a rider.
In point of fact, we, as drivers, have only one Contract and that is between we, the drivers, and Uber.
Riders have only one Contract between them and Uber.

Each individual ride is not a separate contract.

Now, you may very well be so ignorant as to believe every single ride is a separate contract...I have no way of knowing as I haven't administered a comprehensive intelligence test on you...but any middling competent lawyer (or better) would be able to clear that up for you pretty danged quick (though you should be aware that as entities that charge by the hour they have little love for ignorant questions and are likely to tell you they will need to do "hours" of research, which they will bill you for, to turn around and confirm you have only 1 Contract with Uber).



The Entomologist said:


> If this were remotely true, what's stopping them from shoving any ride at anyone as soon as they go online? morals and ethics?
> 
> This is quite simply the dumbest trolling I've seen in my entire lifetime in this forum, I see Uber/Lyft doesn't even just @@@@ up hiring morons to work for them but also morons to trolls.


Oh, and why doesn't Uber or Lyft force accept every ride...?
Come on now, you know Ubers mantra for why drivers Aren't "employees"... yup, they want to continue the illusion that drivers are ICs because we can "choose" to decline rides, go online/offline as we choose all with no interference from them.
Which we, as drivers, all know is complete bull hockey. 
After two declines you get forced off line and a popup asks if you are available to take rides (Go Online) or not (Stay Offline).


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Actually, it is a simple matter of contract law.
> Read the actual contract, also called the Terms of Service, that we, as drivers, are bound by.
> The way you seem to think IC works would make an IC construction framer need a separate contract for each nail and framing member. But, and thankfully so, that isn't how IC works.
> Ubers Contract requires drivers be ready and able to accept rides to be Online. It doesn't say anything about choosing or picking. The fact that the system allows drivers to decline rides (hey, maybe you are still washing your hands after using the restroom, maybe you forgot to go Offline when you went into McDs for lunch) is not, in any way about a "contract" between you and a rider.
> ...


You haven't a single clue about what you are talking about.

A. What you define as contract law for this "tech gig" is neither correct by signed contract nor by application, it in fact remains to be tested to the fullest extent Uber can bullshit it's way through, a costly test for them if they happen to lose; your "excuse" for them not to apply such power over such contract is "idiotic" at best.

B. Your contract is your ride, if that weren't the case, they would force anyone to accept that 2 mile pool everyone keeps pressing "no thanks" to.

Trust me, son, 90% of the shit I've said Uber could be sued for, has been sued for and won or still about to be won.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Each individual ride is not


There are 2 contracts. One is the general overriding contract. The other is a unique contract that pertains to each ride.

Perhaps you have noticed that Uber goes out of its way to legally distance itself from drivers and riders? "We are just a technology company that connects riders and drivers." Via contract.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Mista T said:


> There are 2 contracts. One is the general overriding contract. The other is a unique contract that pertains to each ride.
> 
> Perhaps you have noticed that Uber goes out of its way to legally distance itself from drivers and riders? "We are just a technology company that connects riders and drivers." Via contract.


The "contract" that is uses to connect the riders and drivers are the Terms of Service each user agrees to. 
Notice there are no "separate contracts" for each ride. 
The fact that you can't grasp this simple aspect of law proves you need a lawyer to even get the basics.



The Entomologist said:


> You haven't a single clue about what you are talking about.
> 
> A. What you define as contract law for this "tech gig" is neither correct by signed contract nor by application, it in fact remains to be tested to the fullest extent Uber can bullshit it's way through, a costly test for them if they happen to lose; your "excuse" for them not to apply such power over such contract is "idiotic" at best.
> 
> ...


So, you either have very poor reading comprehension or didn't bother to actually read what I wrote as the answer to your "B" was clearly stated.

I suggest you go back and reread what I wrote until it sinks into your uneducated skull....


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> So, you either have very poor reading comprehension or didn't bother to actually read what I wrote as the answer to your "B" was clearly stated.
> 
> I suggest you go back and reread what I wrote until it sinks into your uneducated skull....


I see you want to open pandora's box, like I said, it's always up to Uber's ability to bullshit it's way around the issue, here is pandora's box:

Looks like you are right and wrong at the same time, you are right by saying each ride is not a contract upon further reading, this is the breakdown and why if they were to switch rides (and dare I say? Add people you don't manually accept to a pool), they would be ****ed.

The agreement by which you entered Uber is a contract, with me so far? Your ability to select "jobs" pertains to the contractor status, your inability to select jobs pertains to an employment contract, so if they give you riders you never accepted from the start, yes, they just got themselves into an employment contract.

So, yeah, you can sue the living shit out of Uber or Lyft for creating an employment contract without paying what has to be paid, the only question is:

Is there money in it for the lawyers?


----------



## Da Ub (Oct 29, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Respectfully, I disagree. My reasoning:
> 
> As an IC, I get to choose which jobs I accept or not. When I am offered a ride, I can accept or pass. Acceptance means I follow through and carry out the assignment, per the terms of the contract.
> 
> ...


I have to respectfully disagree with you due to the first statement.
-
As an IC, I get to choose which jobs I accept or not. When I am offered a ride, I can accept or pass.
-
We are in a very grey area as we are not a true IC as you do not know the full details of the job (pay amount , pickup location, drop off location) as a true IC would know. 
As well we do not dictate what rates we charge per minute and mile as a true IC would do.
If Lyft insists that we are IC, they really need to treat us as true IC instead of employees without the benefits.

just something to think about


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

That’s messed up. I didn’t even notice this was going on the whole time.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

MondayMan said:


> You know the scenario-you accept a Lyft ride and head toward the pickup, and a few minutes later you hear "Lyft pickup changed. Rerouting." Then you see you've been assigned to a different ride than the one you accepted. You don't know who the new passenger is, what their rating is, where they are located, or whether it is a long ride, but now it's your responsibility.
> 
> If we are independent contractors, this can't be legal. They can't assign us to a ride we did not agree to provide.
> 
> Here's what I propose: every time you hear "Lyft pickup changed," cancel immediately. When they tell you you have canceled too many rides, explain to them that THEY are the ones who canceled the rides you accepted, and that as an independent contractor you are under no obligation to give a ride you did not accept.


Lyft has been doing this for years. LYFT SUCKS!!!


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Lyft has been doing this for years. LYFT SUCKS!!!


They both did it, lyft just hasnt caught up to why uber stopped.


----------



## Dummy (May 10, 2016)

MondayMan said:


> You know the scenario—you accept a Lyft ride and head toward the pickup, and a few minutes later you hear “Lyft pickup changed. Rerouting.” Then you see you’ve been assigned to a different ride than the one you accepted. You don’t know who the new passenger is, what their rating is, where they are located, or whether it is a long ride, but now it’s your responsibility.
> 
> If we are independent contractors, this can’t be legal. They can’t assign us to a ride we did not agree to provide.
> 
> Here’s what I propose: every time you hear “Lyft pickup changed,” cancel immediately. When they tell you you have canceled too many rides, explain to them that THEY are the ones who canceled the rides you accepted, and that as an independent contractor you are under no obligation to give a ride you did not accept.


I just started back driving a couple months ago and was only driving for UBER. But Lyft tempted me with a bonus for doing 30 rides so yesterday I turned on Lyft and didn't turn the UBER on knowing that I could knock out the rides in a couple of days. On my 2nd ping I headed for my pick up. I knew where it was at so I wasn't paying much attention to the ap and when I glanced at it, I saw the pick up location had changed. I was in the fast lane on the freeway and had to get off at the next offramp which was only about a quarter of a mile away. I was able to get over for the exit but cut off a couple of cars. The practice of changing pickups midstream is not only assinine, but dangerous as well. I have deleted the Lyft ap from my phone and will never drive for them again.


MondayMan said:


> You know the scenario—you accept a Lyft ride and head toward the pickup, and a few minutes later you hear “Lyft pickup changed. Rerouting.” Then you see you’ve been assigned to a different ride than the one you accepted. You don’t know who the new passenger is, what their rating is, where they are located, or whether it is a long ride, but now it’s your responsibility.
> 
> If we are independent contractors, this can’t be legal. They can’t assign us to a ride we did not agree to provide.
> 
> Here’s what I propose: every time you hear “Lyft pickup changed,” cancel immediately. When they tell you you have canceled too many rides, explain to them that THEY are the ones who canceled the rides you accepted, and that as an independent contractor you are under no obligation to give a ride you did not accept.





MondayMan said:


> You know the scenario—you accept a Lyft ride and head toward the pickup, and a few minutes later you hear “Lyft pickup changed. Rerouting.” Then you see you’ve been assigned to a different ride than the one you accepted. You don’t know who the new passenger is, what their rating is, where they are located, or whether it is a long ride, but now it’s your responsibility.
> 
> If we are independent contractors, this can’t be legal. They can’t assign us to a ride we did not agree to provide.
> 
> Here’s what I propose: every time you hear “Lyft pickup changed,” cancel immediately. When they tell you you have canceled too many rides, explain to them that THEY are the ones who canceled the rides you accepted, and that as an independent contractor you are under no obligation to give a ride you did not accept.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

I never got a notification when it would change a pickup. I would look at the map an it would show a different route, that's when I would cancel.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Also Lyft If Rider cancel under 2 mins, Driver do not get pay at all...
To be Honest.
2 Mins Driver can move a lot of miles and way out of GOLDEN SPOT!


----------



## Phipit (11 mo ago)

Breach of contract


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

MondayMan said:


> You know the scenario—you accept a Lyft ride and head toward the pickup, and a few minutes later you hear “Lyft pickup changed. Rerouting.” Then you see you’ve been assigned to a different ride than the one you accepted. You don’t know who the new passenger is, what their rating is, where they are located, or whether it is a long ride, but now it’s your responsibility.
> 
> If we are independent contractors, this can’t be legal. They can’t assign us to a ride we did not agree to provide.
> 
> Here’s what I propose: every time you hear “Lyft pickup changed,” cancel immediately. When they tell you you have canceled too many rides, explain to them that THEY are the ones who canceled the rides you accepted, and that as an independent contractor you are under no obligation to give a ride you did not accept.


A lot of things Lyft does to drivers aren't legal lol. In reality if drivers are true independent contractors then the Pax should be allowed to email the driver. Driver should have control of pretty much everything including how much Lyft or Uber are given. What we really need is a really transparent Blockchain based rideshare service that allows customers to rate, give feedback and all and any serious safety type complaint can get to the city that controld the rideshare licensing so it can review and decide to deactivate the driver if driver for example did sexual assault etc etc. The Blockchain can give the city yearly revenue via small fees on all drivers. The Blockchain would be neat true freedom of independent contractor for drivers. I can't believe Lyft and Uber think all the blind folding it does on us drivers is considered true independent contractor or even independent contractor. We have the right to see everything about the passenger including drop of location and name of passenger and we should be able to charge whatever fee we decide and if requestor doesn't like it, it can move onto the next driver that will get fare offer accepted by Passenger. These two companies will go bankrupt soon.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

What I dont want is some stupid yearly review by people who dont drive for a living


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

MondayMan said:


> You know the scenario—you accept a Lyft ride and head toward the pickup, and a few minutes later you hear “Lyft pickup changed. Rerouting.” Then you see you’ve been assigned to a different ride than the one you accepted. You don’t know who the new passenger is, what their rating is, where they are located, or whether it is a long ride, but now it’s your responsibility.
> 
> If we are independent contractors, this can’t be legal. They can’t assign us to a ride we did not agree to provide.
> 
> Here’s what I propose: every time you hear “Lyft pickup changed,” cancel immediately. When they tell you you have canceled too many rides, explain to them that THEY are the ones who canceled the rides you accepted, and that as an independent contractor you are under no obligation to give a ride you did not accept.


It breaks their own contracts, as you never actually accepted the ride.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

CTK said:


> In order for something to be "illegal", it has to violate a law. I don't know for sure but I'm guessing there's no law on the books in your town/ county/ state prohibiting Lyft from switching rides.
> 
> Having said that, it does indeed suck. I cancel every time, always have. F Lyft.


If you dig there probably is legal precedent saying that a contractor cannot be forced to accept a job they did not contract for and punishing them if they don’t do it.


----------



## Nnichols (Dec 14, 2017)

dclark6 said:


> That's the problem, what is illegal with rideshare companies is a question local and state governments have been slow to respond to and answer. There's really no legal precedent for anything these companies do.
> 
> They'll say your an independent contractor but then pull things like this, switching the ride on you. So that makes you an employee right? But you do a 1099 and don't fill out a W-2 for Lyft or Uber. And you can write off miles, gas you name it on taxes cause your an independent contractor so according to the IRS that's what you are. BUT now there's laws attempting to make drivers employees so in that area they may need fill out W2's (this remains to be seen) but would make some drivers employees and others their "own boss"
> 
> ...


not illegal to switch rides, illegal to take away a ride you purchased from them for a percentage.illegal to penalize you for refusing to accept ride never agreed to accept


----------



## Nnichols (Dec 14, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> It breaks their own contracts, as you never actually accepted the ride.


the queue thingy is what bothers me. you have to keep clicking it off or you are given rides 18 minutes away and penalized if you dont go.dangerous to keep clicking app when driving fast on freeway.


----------



## MondayMan (Apr 27, 2019)

Nnichols said:


> the queue thingy is what bothers me. you have to keep clicking it off or you are given rides 18 minutes away and penalized if you dont go.dangerous to keep clicking app when driving fast on freeway.


Always, always, always turn on “last ride” before you pick up a Lyft passenger.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

O-Side Uber said:


> There have been times that I was driving for 5 plus minutes when the ride swapped and added another 5 miles. If the original ride cancelled , you would expect a cancel fee. Since there is never a cancel fee on those , it seems they are redistributing the rides, which seems unfair.
> 
> * Occasionally I’ve seen it work out where the 10 min pick-up swaps for a closer one.. but which ride was worth more ? ?


Yes they're switching riders, it's called Lyft priority, the customer pays a little extra to get the closest driver, be you have a current assigned passenger to pick up or not.


----------

